# Letro pct help!!!



## Night_Wing (Jun 28, 2014)

So my pct came in and took forever! I ordered clomid and nolva! But I got Letro and Clomid! Can I run letro with Clomid or is it bad?


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 28, 2014)

I wouldn't recommend it nolva will do the trick alone nolva and clomid even better but nolve will work


----------



## Night_Wing (Jun 28, 2014)

Well I always do clomid nolva but they sent me clomid and letro! I'll see if a friend Has nolva!


----------



## Night_Wing (Jun 28, 2014)

If I can't get nolva in time, can I run clomid only pct?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 28, 2014)

Yes clomid only is fine. Lots of people run just clomid.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 28, 2014)

i dont know anyone who uses just nolva for pct...clomid yes and the AI is good to have in pct


----------



## Night_Wing (Jun 28, 2014)

Okay thanks so much for the help!


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 28, 2014)

Ops meant clomid read clomid meant to type clomid just tired as hell


----------

